# Thinking of getting a Hobie Pro Angler



## DantheFishoMan (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum and this is my first forum topic. I currently own a small Australian Bass kayak that I only use for getting into small estuary systems for bream, perch and the like!
I am thinking of upgrading my Bass freshwater kayak to a new _*Hobie Pro Angler*_. I am new to the world of using a kayak for bay and / or off shore fishing and was wondering just user-friendly it actually is. I am going to sell my boat to help finance a house and the idea is to down scale to a "good" kayak so I can still get out fishing in the bays as I love chasing snapper, gummies, whitting and squid. Oh buy the way, I live on the Mornington peninsular in Victoria.
The most extreme type of fishing I will be doing in the kayak is fishing for snapper in Port Phillip, maybe gummies and snapper in western port and at a stretch I might go off shore (*but never very far out*). As I currently own an Australian bass freshwater kayak the thought of doing this seems strange, but I am slowing finding out that using a well set up fishing kayak makes it quite manageable and fun. 
I want to hear from guys using there kayaks for off shore and bay fishing were they are 4+kms off shore in slightly choppy conditions, typical to that of Port Phillip and Western Port bays. I would like to get a real opinion on just how wet you get while fishing, do you ever flip the kayak, do you get towed a long way if you hook, say, a 8kg fish and basically anything else you think is good for a newbie to know.

Cheers in advance guys and gals!

Dan


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

> I would like to get a real opinion on just how wet you get while fishing, do you ever flip the kayak, do you get towed a long way if you hook, say, a 8kg fish and basically anything else you think is good for a newbie to know.


You'll get mixed opinions on some of the questions you ask because all yaks perform differently and at this point, no one in Aus can give you hands on impressions. Having seen it in the flesh, however, I'd say tipping the thing is the least of your worries. Tipping out of almost any yak is rare, unless in surf. The PA will be super stable... take that to the bank.

As for getting towed, yep, an 8kg fish will tow you easily - especially pelagics. How far you are towed will depend on the fish. Some swim in circles, some swim straight down, some just head for the horizon.

How wet you get depends on the hull shape, and largely how hydro-dynamic it is. Kayaks that tend to bounce over and off waves will spray water out to the sides. If there is an incoming headwind, it'll spray back on to you. The more hydro-dynamic it is, the less this will happen. And of course, water conditions play a huge part in how wet you'll get.


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

The hobiecat forums have a few good write ups on the pro angler:

http://www.hobiecat.com/community/viewt ... 11&t=11990
http://www.hobiecat.com/community/viewt ... 11&t=11997
http://www.hobiecat.com/community/viewt ... 11&t=12032

And this one may be a good thread to keep an eye on, for this reason: 


> "we're surf launching the Prangler on Friday with some waterproof cams on the boat. We'll have the videos up Saturday."


http://www.hobiecat.com/community/viewt ... 26&t=12224

Hope these help!


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

my concern with this boat wouldn't be what it can handle - but what happens when you find it can't handle it....like , what if the mirage drive fails - its one hell of a beast to paddle anywhere decent.....what if the inevitable happens and it gets rolled - there is no way you could right way it , no way. :shock: ......other than that , i'm sure it will get taken to places that we never thought it could possibly handle/go ;-)


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

rob316 said:


> what if the inevitable happens and it gets rolled - there is no way you could right way it , no way. :


That is a big call. Have you seen one in the 'flesh'? They are big, but not the Queen Mary.
Put it this way, if I can flip my 14ft sailing cat, and right way it on my own, then I dare say that flipping a big yak right way up is not really going to be an issue.
Remember that there are the flippers to grab and /or the hole where the drive sits - so its not going to be like having to reach the whole way across the hull to pull it right way up.
Secondly, I'd be very surprised if any manufacturer would sell a kayak that can't be righted.

The PA is very likely to reset the bench mark in fishing kayaks, and I am looking forward to riding in one, and hearing what the new owners make of them.

And geez, the size of them makes you wonder if there's room for a spare mirage drive somewhere!
Greg


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah greg....true that i havn't seen a "live" one...and i'm a believer that nothing is impossible unless it can't be done :shock: ...just some situations that popped into my mind....maybe i got carried away - but you can see what i mean right ? ... would be a real mongrel to "right"....but slim chance happening in the first place....still - "it could happen"... ;-)


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Sell the boat, buy the Pro Angler and keep the Bass kayak.

The Pro Angler will do everything your existing boat does, but if you are fishing small systems and find yourself dragging your yak over boulders, oysters and up into ponds and pools etc the bass is lighter and cheaper so you won't care if you hurt it.

Or sell the Bass kayak and buy a Hobie livebait tank.


----------



## Orange (Aug 31, 2008)

HI Guys,

Just saw this on utube. Go to *Hobie Pro Angler KFN* Looks like it can handle the rough stuff... ;-)

Cheers,
Georgia ;-)


----------



## DantheFishoMan (Apr 16, 2009)

How do all of you gus find the rough water, do you get very wet in wind chop and / or 1mtr swell? I'm just after fairly generic answers as I realize different yaks will out perform others in different conditions.

PS

Thanks for the replys so far, they are great. I think the first reply came after about 10mins of posting. Awesome forum!


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

yep saw it in forster and : shes a big ship captain : another question to consider is how you would cart it around ?? i believe its 60 kgs ish

it certainly looks stable and comfortable with plenty of room but for me if i were thinking of buying one i would also consider a tinie on a trailer .not a yak i know but ide have a yak as well .at least a tinnie would be easier to mannage by yourself [ cartage]

i reakon ide also upgrade the flippers as well [ could be a slow yak with standard flippers ]which leads me to ask is the flipper area strong enough to handle the extra wheight of the yak ?????

craig


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

craig51063 said:


> i reakon ide also upgrade the flippers as well [ could be a slow yak with standard flippers ]
> craig


It comes standard with the Turbo Fins.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Certainly a top Vid, and the turning circle and speed is incredible , looking forward to Kens test and vid , i think it may turn out to be the best of all the hobies , very impresive, and i love that big plasma screen on it , you should get a great picture , i'm impressed :lol:


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

craig51063 said:


> yep saw it in forster and : shes a big ship captain : another question to consider is how you would cart it around ?? i believe its 60 kgs ish
> 
> it certainly looks stable and comfortable with plenty of room but for me if i were thinking of buying one i would also consider a tinie on a trailer .not a yak i know but ide have a yak as well .at least a tinnie would be easier to mannage by yourself [ cartage]


I think that although the PA is a heavy beasty, it still should be possible to work a way of lifting the front end up onto the racks and then sliding the rest up, rather than deadlifting it. One of the neat little design features that had me applauding the loudest, were the replaceable wear pads on the rear of the hull.
To me that is just good, obvious thinking!
I do agree with you though in that I wouldn't be surprised to see the PA getting towed around on some custom (for the time being ;-) ) trailers.

Regards,
Smeg

(ps - Rob - apologies if my reply sounded a bit harsh - you did make a good point. Cheers mate 8) )


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Well most already know i'm getting one an can't wait.

The weight issue is really just about setting up properly, if your going to clean and jerk it onto the roof then yeah its going to be heavy, but if you lift one end at a time or have a clever roller setup like the telstra vans for there timber ladders then its not such a big ask.

As for replacing a tinnie, these beasts draw less water than an outback that means even more shallows, like to see a tinnie get in there.

Will everybody want one NO, some of us will love them too. I saw some speed comparisions done over several runs on gps as to other yaks and yes she's a bit slower but not by much, the outback was 4.95MPH (4.3 knots) over 1 hour and the PA was 4.75MPH (4.12 knots) thats pretty fair i think.

They did say because of the size at a certain point the yak settles into its own wake, around 6MPH (5.21 knots) and any faster over this required stupid effort for little return.

As or the rolling it with those big side handles, you grab the fins pull yourself over the yak grab onto the oppisite side handle an lean back, no problemo. Hell i'll take some photo's of me righting it when i get mine  might even do it in the surf :twisted:

Cheers Dave


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Unless I've missed it, I haven't seen dollars spoken of. I think I'll stick with my revo and outback, but how much coin required for one of these things?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

I suspect that the PA is going to be a lot faster than its being given credit for and here's why: The seat seems to be in an elevated position to the kayak seats. I think this will make for much better leverage for pedalling. I've put this to the test on my yak - if I put one hand on each side of the gunwales and push up (so I'm not actually sitting, but several inches higher from the normal position) I can pedal the thing notably faster. There's quite a difference in the wake I can produce by doing this and when I test it out by GPS (willdo so soon) I bet there's a marked difference. I've sat in the PA and for sure, the seat is higher up than a kayak and I think this will help its speed performance.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

justcrusin said:


> i'm getting one an can't wait.


top stuff Dave ! let us know when you get yours, might have to organize a Brisbane Waters or Deadwoods fish to try yours out  
Probably quicker than testing out Paulies Demo (I hear there is already a queue forming)

Might be a hard ask to sneak one through the back door.... but I reckon if I sell my Swing, might be a chance :twisted:



kraley said:


> I see people righting small sailboats that are wider/heavier/bigger all teh time


I thought the same thing, although it was interesting that they didn't try it out on the vid. Did pretty much everything else on it....



rhino171 said:


> I haven't seen dollars spoken of


yeah, how much ? seen US prices with lights and flags and stuff installed.....


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

rhino171 said:


> Unless I've missed it, I haven't seen dollars spoken of. I think I'll stick with my revo and outback, but how much coin required for one of these things?


3 and a bit large is what I heard up at Foster. Its going to be worth it though. A fully rigged PA is going to be a joy to own. My Revo is currently looking at me like a dog about to be taken to the pound!
Greg


----------



## DantheFishoMan (Apr 16, 2009)

Guys I have been quoted "unofficially because there not in OZ yet" around the high 3's. I think you could say 4K, fully rigged, with some extras. So it's not cheap!


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

jeeze, might be off to the bank for a bit of a loan, or hope the government gives us more money for nothing! ;-)


----------



## DantheFishoMan (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah it's defiantly not a cheap yak. But I am going to be using it as a boat replacement so I guess I'll come out on top. 
I suppose one way to look at it is like this. On the boat I was going to build 4K wouldn't have even bought half my engine&#8230; Then I would have to still build the boat, electronics, minnkota ECT&#8230; Suddenly 4K for a yak seems doesn't seem that much. All this and I don't have to tow a trailer, launch a boat, pay for fuel, rego and insurance.

Happy days


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
Good Lord !!! I may have to sell more than my Swing to afford one of these 

Just saw some interesting vids

Surf Launch - FAIL


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

heres one transporting a HPA

doesnt look all that impossible


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## DantheFishoMan (Apr 16, 2009)

Having seen trying to get through those shore breakers, how do you think it would fair in Port Phillip / Western Port in 1mtr of wind chop?


----------



## Wembas (Oct 16, 2008)

thats not a kayak...

barge would be more appropriate - you crazy hobie people


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

Where is the pig, i dont see a pig


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> look how big that pig is !!!!


I didn't think the guy in the yak deserves that, he's probably just big boned :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

